# ONR Dilution rates



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, just got myself some ONR as im interested in switching to rinseless washing. Love keeping my car clean but the rigmarole of getting all the pressure washer and other kit out etc and drying the car after all that water is starting to annoy me as it takes so long. My car is rarely filthy anyway.
Read the sticky on here and some good info, but just wondered what UK users use as their dilution rates and what works well. Ill be doing the presoak of ONR and the multi microfibre method.

Thanks in advance. Andy


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

> Wash solution: ratio 1:256 or 1 oz/2 gallons or 30 ml to 7.68 liters of water (3.9 ml per liter)
> Clay lube: ratio 1:64 or 2 oz/1 gallon or 60 ml to 3.84 liters of water (15.6 ml per liter)
> 
> Regarding quick detailer: before we introduced Optimum Instant Detailer, we listed a quick detailer dilution that has since been removed. You can still use it this way of course, but our dedicated product will perform much better.
> ...


Taken from optimum forums, thats what i do its easier to understand for everyone.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

